# 45 Celsius!



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

I just checked the weather, and it's 45 Celsius (113 F) in Dubai today, with 15% humidity. Later in the week it will cool off to 40C, but the humidity will go up to 40%. Does everybody just run from air-conditioned place to air-conditioned place? I've never been anywhere that hot.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, Dubai was never on my retirement list, because it was too expensive, but that would be enough to finish it for me. I do think that I'm going to ask about how hot it gets as part of my research, though.


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

Would that really put you off that much? I'm assuming I'll go from an air-conditioned house to an air-conditioned car to an air-conditioned office building. When I've been to other hot countries, I've noticed that people tend to stay up later and go out more in the evenings, when it cools off. The humidity is really low, too.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

well im not gonna lie to you, it IS uncomfortable and takes a while to get used to it... no such thing as "going for a walk" in the summer because is too humid and dusty. I am not in Dubai at the moment but I've been told is cooling down now. I think the worst part of the summer is over now and it should be nicer from now on. And then, next year around May - June until August - September, will be really hot and humid again.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I recall a few days this summer when the temps hit 51c - I preferred that temp in the desert than on the coast as it's bearable!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

roamer said:


> I just checked the weather, and it's 45 Celsius (113 F) in Dubai today, with 15% humidity. Later in the week it will cool off to 40C, but the humidity will go up to 40%. Does everybody just run from air-conditioned place to air-conditioned place? I've never been anywhere that hot.


Airconditioned office to airconditioned taxi to airconditioned house and vicki verkie.

Only times I'm outside are in the morning waiting for a taxi and at 1600-1700 waitng for one and it never feels (so far) like the heat is unbearable...

...we'll see in the summer


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

45 is fairly warm for mid-October, but I have known the mercury to hit 55 in summer. Summer 2008 was cooler than previous years. It is not just the heat that gets you, but the humidity, which can reach over 50%.

In the summer, it doesn't get much cooler in the evenings either. It can easily be 40 degrees at 10.00pm.

You do adjust a little, but must also accept that getting hot is part and parcel of living here. Most places have air-conditioning, so expats can largely avoid the heat.

I love this time of year as the temperatures drop and it is pleasant to sit outside during the day. That said, I get really cold in January, even during the day. 

-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I think I might have to go and grab the fleece from the wardrobe..................

So much more pleasant now than it was in July and August. Shame we had no power for the building site.........what an incentive to get the AC on !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ogri

You'll want that fleece in January, especially in the evenings.

If I am out in Jan at night I'll be in jeans, boots and a jacket (at least). Last January, I had a meeting at a hotel and was dressed in boots and a long sleeved top with a wrap at 2.00pm. A few feet away were tourists in swimwear, sunbathing.

Your blood soon thins. 

-


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Totally agree with Elphaba's comments. I noticed my blood had thinned after my first summer living in Spain - I found anything between 20c -25c cool and would wear a fleece. However, this year is my first winter back in the UK for 6 years - I'm dreading it!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Two words Pasanada

Thermal & Underwear. 

-


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Two words Pasanada
> 
> Thermal & Underwear.
> 
> -


No, please don't, you'll give me nightmares!!! LOL I can't give up the racy lacies regardless!!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Too Much Info !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Too Much Info !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't bloody read my posts then - it was girl talk!


----------



## grandesigner (Oct 5, 2008)

You soon get to handle the heat. I arrived in Spain in a hot February 10 years ago. Went to pick up my daughter from school wearing what all the other guiris had on. Shorts,T shirt and trainers. The teachers where in full length coats, hats and scarves. Follwing day I left my puffa jacket on and sweated buckets, but got used to the heat. It only gets to 43/44 on the hottest days here, but I work right through. just doing what the locals do. I am hoping this will work when i get to Dubai next week.
Incidently, any site achitects out there. Are the site offices air conditioned or like a sweat box in a steve McQueen movie.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm not an architect, but am site based. Even the portable site offices have a "window" (usually through the wall) mounted AC unit fitted.


----------



## grandesigner (Oct 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> I'm not an architect, but am site based. Even the portable site offices have a "window" (usually through the wall) mounted AC unit fitted.


THat'll make this new future of mine a bit easier. I had presumed so.
Doesnt everyone suffer form colds all the time, with the aircon. Used to drive my throat and chest very weezy. Or that might of just been the British summer of course


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

When I first got here, after a couple of weeks I developed a really dry cough, but a few weeks later, it seemed to just go of it's own accord.

At least now, the AC doesn't have to be on all the time


----------

